# fahaka pufferfish with other fish?



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

To the puffer people on bca...
I was looking and I see some keep fahaka puffers with other fish but then some say that it's not a good idea because the puffer would tear appart tankmates. Whats your opinions? If you can keep these puffers with other fish what would be a good fish to keep with them?
tks.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

dont add anything is the rule of thumb...

I think johnny or some one had one get along with a fire eel, 

I had mine take no interest in small tetras, 

Got ballsy and put in a quick rainbow, he got chomped. 

If you want a community puffer go mbu dude


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> dont add anything is the rule of thumb...
> 
> I think johnny or some one had one get along with a fire eel,
> 
> ...


oh really? An mbu? It's the more calm of the two?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Sure you can put another fish in with the puffers; he'll love the treat! ^^

Seriously though, BAD IDEA... It's like putting a school of tetras in with an arowana or something: it may work for a while, but eventually, you're going to come home with a lot of fish missing and one really happy puffer =P


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i had a fahaka for over 2 years and my fire eel was fine . when they get big they have no interest in little tetras . i think its to much effort for such a little fish . you can risk and try new things. they say the fahaka is so crazy and don't try this. well i putt a school of rainbows with my fahaka and they stressed him out and he did not eat . Mbus is way easier going then the fahaka . but he also stresses on certin fish. i put black ghost with my mbu he did not eat our swim around for a week our so . as soon as i took them out he is very active . its all depends on the fish


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

I kept a fahaka with dats and snakeheads. As long as the fish are alert and fast I didn't have much problems. All of the fish were around the same size 9-12"


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

An Mbu does make a better community fish but also requires a much bigger tank. I put a school of white clouds in with my fahaka and his character changed alot, wouldn't eat or move until I got rid of them all, IME they like a peaceful environment.


----------

